# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Memory Lounge – Dấu ấn bên sông Hàn

## hantt.163

Dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng uốn lượn và ôm gọn thành phố Đà Nẵng hiền lành vào lòng. Cầu sông Hàn là cây cầu quay đầu tiên tại Việt Nam và cũng là niềm tự hào của người dân thành phố. Sông Hàn như khoác thêm trên mình chiếc áo rực rỡ về đêm mỗi khi cầu quay lên đèn. Ánh đèn lung linh đủ màu sắc càng làm tăng vẻ đẹp của thành phố về đêm.


Đến Đà Nẵng người ta còn kháo nhau đến tham quan kiến trúc độc đáo của Memory Lounge. Memory Lounge khoác lên mình vẻ hiện đại, độc đáo nhưng lại hài hoà với cảnh quan thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp xung quanh. Nổi bật bên bờ sông Hàn, Memory Lounge được thiết kế như một chiếc lá khổng lồ và sắc sảo trong từng đường nét. Hình dáng chiếc lá không chỉ ở kiến trúc tổng thể bên ngoài mà nó còn thể hiện sự thống nhất trong từng góc nội thất, từng hoa văn trên tường, mái trần và trụ cột khi vào khu vực bên trong của nhà hàng.



Memory khiến bất kỳ ai cũng phải trầm trồ thán phục ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Mái nhà được xây cách điệu hình chiếc lá khổng lồ mềm mại ôm lấy các hình khối bằng kính bên dưới. Các phòng của Memory được thiết kế bằng kính nổi bật để ở bất nơi nào của Memory Lounge chúng ta cũng có thể bắt được những hình ảnh đẹp nhất của sông Hàn, cầu quay và đường phố Đà Nẵng.
Memory còn ấn tượng bởi vị trí khá đắc địa khi nằm trên con đường Bạch Đằng dọc sông Hàn. Trên con đường rộng rãi thoáng mát này, từ Memory Lounge khách tự do phóng tầm nhìn ra bên kia bờ sông và ngắm vẻ đẹp của cầu quay trong những chiều lộng gió. Một cảm giác thật thư giãn và tuyệt vời.



Với sức chứa 350 chỗ, Memory Lounge được đầu tư với tiêu chuẩn 5 sao gồm nhà hàng, quầy bar và 03 phòng VIP ấm cúng sang trọng. Khu tầng trệt và khoảng bờ sông được thiết kế dành cho không gian cà phê, điểm tâm. Tầng lầu là khu quầy bar và hệ thống các phòng VIP với không gian độc đáo tựa ngồi giữa lòng một chiếc lá kỳ thú trôi trên sông Hàn. Ngoài các thực đơn sang trọng khác, Memory Lounge còn đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách thượng lưu, thương gia và quan khách với những thực đơn cao cấp như súp vi cá, yến sào, bào ngư... được chế biến đúngđẳng cấp.


Với không gian khoáng đãng, thực đơn phong phú đa dạng các món Á - Âu và cung cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, Memory Lounge xứng đáng là nơi để tổ chức những buổi họp mặt thân mật hay trang trọng, những hoạt động có ý nghĩa. 
“Chiếc lá” Memory Lounge thật sự là một điểm nhấn văn hóa và kiến trúc có một không hai của Đà Nẵng, là nơi để gặp gỡ bạn bè, làm việc với đối tác, là không gian thư thái để ai muốn tìm về, là một chốn lạ để ngắm nhìn và suy ngẫm về Đà Nẵng.
Nguồn:sao.tin247.com

*Cùng khám phá Nhà hàng ở Đà Nẵng - nha hang o da nang
*
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## anhduc83

nhìn lung linh quá nhỉ.

----------

